# كفاية عصبية....!



## M a r i a m (4 يونيو 2008)

بتتعامل مع واحد عصبي.. هاديك هنا شوية ملاحظات ممكن تساعدك في التعامل معاه

طيب.. بدل ما أزود عليك في الكلام.. 

خد الخلاصة​
: 
لو إنت –مثلا– بائع في مكتبة.. وواحد جالك بيزعق وبيقول إنه عايز يرجع الكتاب لأنه مقطوع.. فتحت الكتاب لاقيت متشخبط فيه.. يعني غالبا الراجل هو اللي مبوظه.. تعمل إيه؟

فكر في الموقف ده..
الراجل مندفع وبيزعق ومتنرفز.. وإنت عارف العصبية بقى.. 
نتعامل ازاي في هذه الحالة؟

عموما.. لو بتتعامل مع واحد عصبي، خد عندك الملاحظات دي: 
1- الموافقة:
"ريتشارد باندلر" بيقول لك إيه بقى.. 
بيقول لك لو عايز تتواصل مع حد وتقدر تسيطر على تصرفاته وحركاته.. لازم تبدأ بالخطوة دي: الموافقة..
وافق على كل اللي بيقوله.. ماتحاولش تصطدم برأيه وهو في الحالة دي.. ده هيخليه يهدأ..
ماتستغربش.. 
لو فكرت مع نفسك, هتلاقي إن أي حد ممكن يكون في تفكيره جزء من الصح.. 
أو بمعنى آخر: كل واحد بيكون صح من وجهة نظره هو! 
حاول تفهمه وتجنب الاصطدام..
2- صوتك..
هاحكي لك حاجة ظريفة قوي..
جرب اللعبة دي: 
كلم واحد صاحبك في التليفون.. كلمه بصوت عالي..
هتلاقيه بيرد عليك بصوت عالي!
كلمه بقلق... هيرد بقلق!!

فاهم حاجة؟​
​لو عايز تتحكم في مشاعر اللي قدامك، فأحد الأساليب اللي ممكن تتبعها هي: نبرة صوتك!
لما تلاقي العصبي بيزعق.. اتكلم معاه عادي وبانفعال.. وتدريجيا: اهدا بنبرة صوتك واوصل إنك تبقى بتتكلم في هدوووووء.. 
ملحوظة:​​بلاش تبدأ الكلام بهدوء.. ماتحسسوش إنك بارد ومستفز ومش حاسس بيه أساسا!.. ابدأ الكلام بنبرة عادية عشان ماتكسرش الخطوة الأولى (الموافقة).. خليك منفعل قليلا وانخفض شوية شوية بنبرة صوتك.. تدريجيا
اوصل لمرحلة الهدوء.. هتخليه يبدأ يهدا معاك..



3- أعصابك في تلاجة!
هتلاقي أهم حاجة بيأكدوا عليها هي:اعزل نفسك عن المشكلة..
ولا كأنك في المشكلة.. إنت بتتفرج على فيلم!!
المعنى: ماتحاولش تتفاعل مع الشخص وهو في حالة الثورة.. ماتاخدش على كلامه يعني.. 
لما تلاقي حد عصبي بيزعق لك وإنت مضطر تتعامل معه.. اعتبر دي لعبة بينك وبينه.. هو بيحاول يأثر على أحاسيسك وإنت مش عايز تتأثر..​ 
 

فكر فيها كده​​..
مجرد لعبة.. أنا بارد ومش هاتأثر بكلامك.. هتصعبها عليّ؟ ولا هيهمني!!
ومفيش مانع تدي نفسك درجة من عشرة في الآخر!
لو معترض على كلام الشخص ده.. خليك بارد برضه.. واعرف إن ده مش الوقت المثالي إنك تعرض وجهة نظرك.. لأنها هتزيد الطين بلة!​ 
 

4- ​ماحدش غلطان!
هناك صفة غريبة غتيتة يتصف بها كل بني الإنسان! 
هذه الصفة اللعينة هي: 
حين تنتهي المشكلة.. يحاول الجميع مناقشة: مين الغلطان؟

هذه الفكرة البلهاء تعقد المشاكل أيا كإنت وتعوق حلها.. وتستغرق أطراف الخلاف وقتا أطول من اللازم في هذه النقطة التي لا داعي لها والتي لن تنتهي.. والتي -إن انتهت- فأحد الأطراف سيحمل مشاعر سلبية!
حين تنتهي المشكلة لا تلم الشخص العصبي.. لا تدافع عن وجهة نظرك على حسابه.. 
لا تؤكد فكرة: أنا صح... إذن إنت غلطان! 
يقولون للمتزوجين الذين يعانون من هذه المشكلة تحديدا:
هل تريد أن تكون –دائما– على صواب؟؟ أم تريد أن تكون متزوجا؟؟
دعك من الرغبة الطفولية في أن تثبت أنك على صواب طيلة الوقت.. يكفيك أنك قد حللت الخلاف.. كفاية دي! 


الخلاصة: 

​
لو إنت –مثلا– بائع في مكتبة.. وواحد جالك بيزعق وبيقول إنه عايز يرجع الكتاب لأنه مقطوع.. فتحت الكتاب لاقيت متشخبط فيه.. يعني غالبا الراجل هو اللي مبوظه..


الرجل: ماينفعش الكلام ده.. ده تهريج​
.. 
إنت (في قلق): خير يا فندم؟ 

(القلق = موافقة) 

​الرجل: الكتاب مقطوع ولازم أرجعه​..
إنت (صوتك بيهدأ): يا خبر!! ازاي ده يحصل؟ وريني كده (موافقة)..

الرجل: إنتم حرامية ولصوص ودي
سرقة..
إنت (وأعصابك في ثلاجة): فعلا مش ممكن تشتري كتاب مقطوع.. ده مايصحش وأنا هاساعدك ومش هاسمح بده.. (موافقة قوي!)

الرجل (وقد هدأ): طيب.. بدل لي الكتاب بقى..
إنت: بس فيه مشكلة.. الظاهر إن فيه حد عند حضرتك شخبط غلط على الكتاب.. (لا أنا ولا إنت غلطان!)
عايز أساعدك فعلا بس نعمل إيه؟ (أشركته في المشكلة وحسسته إن إنتم في قارب واحد ومش ضد بعض)..

الرجل (في حرج): ياه.. معاك حق فعلا.. طيب مش مشكلة.. هابقى أتصرف في القطع ده..

​
​دي بعض الملاحظات اللي ممكن تساعدك في التعامل مع الشخص العصبي...

نفذها وابقى ادعي لي...​


م
ن
ق
و
ل​


----------



## ميرنا (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

وليه اشلل دا منا اسيبة وامشى بدل المرار ده ​


----------



## M a r i a m (4 يونيو 2008)

ههههههههههههه
سلبية موووووووووووووووووووت يا ميرنا
ايه يابنتى ؟ :t9:
شكلك انتى اللى عصبية وهيمشوا ويسيبوكى 
:t30: :t30: :t30: :t30: :t30:​


----------



## ميرنا (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

انا نرفز اه بس على فكرة فعلا لما بلاقى حد عصبى بسمعهم منه واسيبه وامشى مش برد عليه ​


----------



## M a r i a m (4 يونيو 2008)

مش بقولك _نرفوزة_
هههههههههه
على العموم ياقمر ده تصرف الاغلبية مع الناس العصبية اوى
لكن افرض الانسانة دى كانت اختك مثلا او انتيمتك او مديرك مثلا فى الشغل او حد يقرب ليكي كدة مينفعش تسيبيه وتمشي

اهو الموضوع ده بقي موجه للى زى كدةوحتى ولو مش هتعملى كدة اهه برضه للعلم 
وميرررررررررسي ياسكر لمشاركتك​


----------



## ميرنا (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

لو اختى ولله الحمد معنديش 
لو صبتى خليها تطلع راجل وتتنرفز علياا هسيبها وامشى ايه انتيمى مش بتتنرفز علياا بت جدعة 
مدير ولله الحمد عاطلة غالبا انتى اللى اتعقدتى دلوقتى اى خدمة


----------



## M a r i a m (4 يونيو 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*فعلا اتعقدت واللى كان كان*
30:30:30:
*وانا اللى دلوقتى بقيت عصبية ونشكر ربنا على كل حال*

*على العموم ميرسي ياميرنا احبطيني وجبتيلي سكر وضغط و هس هس و .............. تقول لاصحابنا اللى بيتفرجوا علينا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *



*اضربووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا ميرنا*
*(دعوة قومية)*​


----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

موضوع جميل واى يا يارا

بس لغايه ميرنا الكل يبعد عنها

اوعوا حد يقربلها 

وراها كاندى ههههههههههه​


----------



## M a r i a m (4 يونيو 2008)

اهئ اهئ اهئ
كدة يا كاندى؟
طلعتى مع ميرنا؟
مع جيش العدو؟
وانا اللى كنت فاكراكى معايا وانا غلبانة​ 



على العموم نورتى الموضوع برضه ياقمر​


----------



## sparrow (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

موضوعك يا يارا مفيدجداا بالذات اني عصبيه وبتعامل مع ناس كتير عصبيه
هحاول اتبع التعليمات الي فيه 
ولو وقع  تحت ايديك حجات زي كده تاني هاتيها
ربنا يباركك


----------



## M a r i a m (4 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههههه
حاضر ياسبارو ياقمر انتى تؤمري
وعندى تانى حاجات زى كدة وهنزلها علشان خاطرك ياسكر
بس بصراحة ميرنا احبطتتنى​


----------



## meraaa (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

_سيبك من ميرنا يابنتى ولا تحبطك ولا حاجه الى الامام بجد موضوع غااااااااايه فى الروعه انا عجبنى اوى .. بس فى استفسار لو الراجل فضل متنرفز حتى بعد منا هديت هعمل ايه ساعتها بقه
:t9: كده يبقه مافيش غير الحل اللى قالته ميرنا انى امشى واسيبه ... يعنى لفينا لفينا ورجعنا للحل بتاع ميرنا:99: يادى الخيبه.. بس بجد ميرسى يايارا على الموضوع ربنا معاكى يارب_


----------



## M a r i a m (4 يونيو 2008)

ميرسي ياسكرة لردك بجد نورتيني
ولا ميرنا دى سكر مش بزعل منها بس هى زى ماقالت بتحب تناكف فى الناس والقط بيحب خناقه يعنى انا بحبها 
ولو حصل زى مابتقولى دانتى مش تمشي وتسيبه دانتى تضربيه الاول ههههههههههه

ميرسي ياسكرة لردك نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## وليم تل (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

شكرا يارا
على النصايح الجميلة
وطبعا مش حاتأثرفى ميرنا كلكعة
دى حلها الوحيد تقف جنب اسد قصر النيل
الساعة 1 ظهرا بأذن اللة الكلكيعة حا تسيح
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## M a r i a m (4 يونيو 2008)

ههههههههههههههه
فعلا هو ده الكلام المظبوط المظبط
بس كفاية لحين تلاقي ميرنا ساحت فعلا من كتر ماحنا جايبين فى سيرتها ربنا يستر على الولية

بس نورت الموضوع بجد ياوليم وميرررررررررررسي لرأيك​


----------



## ميرنا (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



y_a_r_a قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *فعلا اتعقدت واللى كان كان*
> 30:30:30:
> ...


 يضربوا مين احنا ورانا رجالة لتانى مرة معقدة احمدك يااااااارب​


----------



## ميرنا (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



candy Shop قال:


> موضوع جميل واى يا يارا​
> 
> بس لغايه ميرنا الكل يبعد عنها​
> اوعوا حد يقربلها ​
> ...


 يا نون يا قمر انتا يخليك ليا ​


----------



## ميرنا (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



y_a_r_a قال:


> اهئ اهئ اهئ
> 
> كدة يا كاندى؟
> طلعتى مع ميرنا؟
> ...


 لا تعليق :smil8:​


----------



## ميرنا (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



y_a_r_a قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> حاضر ياسبارو ياقمر انتى تؤمري
> وعندى تانى حاجات زى كدة وهنزلها علشان خاطرك ياسكر
> ...


 
انا دلوقتى مبسوطة حاسة انى عملت حاجة :t30:​


----------



## ميرنا (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



meraaa قال:


> _سيبك من ميرنا يابنتى ولا تحبطك ولا حاجه الى الامام بجد موضوع غااااااااايه فى الروعه انا عجبنى اوى .. بس فى استفسار لو الراجل فضل متنرفز حتى بعد منا هديت هعمل ايه ساعتها بقه_
> _:t9: كده يبقه مافيش غير الحل اللى قالته ميرنا انى امشى واسيبه ... يعنى لفينا لفينا ورجعنا للحل بتاع ميرنا:99: يادى الخيبه.. بس بجد ميرسى يايارا على الموضوع ربنا معاكى يارب_


 
يبنتى هو ده الحل الوحيد ويسلام لو عيار طايش تبقى ابدعتى حل دبلوماسى جدااااااا


----------



## ميرنا (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا يارا
> 
> على النصايح الجميلة
> وطبعا مش حاتأثرفى ميرنا كلكعة
> ...


 
انتا خلاص اديتنى لقب كلكعة الله يسمحكم منتدى شرير انا على مدار تلات سنين باخد القاب غريبة مرة مصيبة مرة تحفة مرة كارثة ومرة تشرد واخيرااا كلكعة 
الهى تتجوز السنة دى علشان اخلص منك :t30:​


----------



## ميرنا (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



y_a_r_a قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> فعلا هو ده الكلام المظبوط المظبط
> بس كفاية لحين تلاقي ميرنا ساحت فعلا من كتر ماحنا جايبين فى سيرتها ربنا يستر على الولية​
> ...


 
مش كدا بردو نازلين تنمو وانا مش معاكو اشرار صحيح​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

ايه الحكايه يا ميرنا
كلهم عليكى ليه
اغيب عليكى شويه
القيهم ماسكينك سلخ كده
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بس فعلا موضوع جميل جدا جدا
ربنا يباركك يا بارا
و يقويكى يا ميرنا
خاصتا انى انا شايفه الزعيم هنا مديكى لقب ايه
ربنا يقويكى على اللقب الجديد
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ايه الحكايه يا ميرنا​
> كلهم عليكى ليه
> اغيب عليكى شويه
> القيهم ماسكينك سلخ كده
> ...


 مش كدا يا فينو اكمنى غلبان ومليش دهر هنا عالم مفترية 
دى شماتة بقى بدل متقفى جنب اختك يساتر يساتر​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرنا تصدقى مكسوفالك سلف
يلا هشي من هنا لحسن كل واحد هيديكي كدة لقب ويبقي معاكى موسوعة كاملة من الالقب ياقمر​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ايه الحكايه يا ميرنا
> كلهم عليكى ليه
> اغيب عليكى شويه
> القيهم ماسكينك سلخ كده
> ...



*ميرسي يانيفو ياسكرة لردك ومرورك الجميل
وربنا يعينا على ميرنا الغلبانة اوى​* :t9: :t9: :t9:


----------



## ميرنا (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



y_a_r_a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ميرنا تصدقى مكسوفالك سلف
> 
> يلا هشي من هنا لحسن كل واحد هيديكي كدة لقب ويبقي معاكى موسوعة كاملة من الالقب ياقمر​


 لا بقولك ايه انا مفترية وشريرة ميغريكش انى سيباهم انا بجمعهم واطردهم بعد كدا 30:​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يونيو 2008)

ههههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر عليا
ده انا غلبانة
الظاهر مامتى دعت عليا
وقالت روحى ياشيخة ربنا يوقعك فى ميرنا 
ربنا يستر بقي​


----------



## وليم تل (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



ميرنا قال:


> انتا خلاص اديتنى لقب كلكعة الله يسمحكم منتدى شرير انا على مدار تلات سنين باخد القاب غريبة مرة مصيبة مرة تحفة مرة كارثة ومرة تشرد واخيرااا كلكعة
> الهى تتجوز السنة دى علشان اخلص منك :t30:​


هههههههههههههههههههههه
عنوس وقاعد ليكى عشان اسيح الكلكيعة​:heat: :t30: 30:


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالاتعليق​


----------



## ميرنا (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



وليم تل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عنوس وقاعد ليكى عشان اسيح الكلكيعة​:heat: :t30: 30:


 
عنوس وممكن نقول اه انما تسيح الكلعيكة بعينك :t30:​


----------



## ميرنا (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



y_a_r_a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> لالالالالالاتعليق​


 سوسة انتى بتهدى النفوس ​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههههههههه
ماشي ياغلبانة انتى
ربنا كبير​


----------



## وليم تل (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



ميرنا قال:


> عنوس وممكن نقول اه انما تسيح الكلعيكة بعينك :t30:​



مش بقول عسل يا خواتى
بس من غير طحينة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وحا نشوف مين يقدر على عزيزة
قصدى ميرنا
ههههههههههههههههههههه

:hlp: :crazy_pil


----------



## ميرنا (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



وليم تل قال:


> مش بقول عسل يا خواتى
> بس من غير طحينة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وحا نشوف مين يقدر على عزيزة
> ...


 
اهو انتا :t30:
كان زمان وجبر دى مش بقت كلعكيعة دى بقت ثابتة غير قابلة للنقاش ولا التغير 30:​


----------



## ميرنا (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



y_a_r_a قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ماشي ياغلبانة انتى
> 
> ربنا كبير​


 انتو كلكو عليا ولا ايه :smil8:​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه
ميرنا انا سمعاهم بينادمو عليكي
وبيقولوك اوعى تدخلى المنتدى تانى
لحسن نلبسك



المرسل : عفاريت يارا​


----------



## ميرنا (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



y_a_r_a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه​
> ميرنا انا سمعاهم بينادمو عليكي
> وبيقولوك اوعى تدخلى المنتدى تانى
> لحسن نلبسك​
> ...


 نهارك فوشيا بتطفشى الادارة :smil8:لا روك بقى لازم يتصرف​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يونيو 2008)

*ههههههههههههه*
*لا خلاص ياست بمبي *
*مش هتكرر:smi411:*
*اوعى تقولى لروك :warning:*
*خلينا حبايب 30: 30: 30:*​


----------



## ميرنا (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



y_a_r_a قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لا خلاص ياست بمبي *
> *مش هتكرر:smi411:*
> ...


 ناس متجيش الا بروك صحيح:t30:​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههههه
اومال يعنى عايزانى العب فى عداد عمري

لا خليكي ياقمر انا خرستهم خلاص محدش بينادى عليكي

نوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورتى يا اللى مش عصبية​


----------



## ميرنا (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

يا سيدى الجبن سيدى اخلاق يرتنى قلت روك من بدرى ​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يونيو 2008)

*ههههههههههه*
*خلاص بقي انتى هتذليني ولا ايه؟*
:smil8:
*مانتى كمان مقدرتيش تغلبيني غير بروك*
*يعنى فين شجاعتك :t30:*
30:30:30:30:​


----------



## وليم تل (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

انا سامع حد بينادى علية
مين ميرنا كلكعة وبتستجير بروك
اهلين اهلين يا عسل
هو انتى لسة بتدخلى بشارة النائب
نصيحة سبيها جنب بواب المنتدى
تلاقى الكولكيعة ساحت
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههههههه
صح يا وليم
فعلا 
وربنا يستر علينا ومش نتطرد​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا داخله المره دى اتفرج بس يا ميرنا
ده مين اللى بيحبك قوى كده
و سلط وليم و يارا عليكى
انا يا ستى هاقف مستنياكى على بوابه المنتدى بدعى لك
شفتى بقى انا بحبك ازاى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا ما يحرمك من غلاستنا
هههههههههههههه
و بدعى لك اهه
اى خدمه
ممكن ربع جنيه و امشيهم لك من غير روك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس لو مدفعتيش 
:ab10::15_3_35[1]:
ما هو يا الدفع يا تلاقينى بنضم ليهم
و قد اعذر من انذر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اطلعىا بالربع جنيه بقى احسن لك​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يونيو 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*كدة يانيفين بتبعينا؟*
*هونا عليكي بسرعة كدة؟:hlp:*
*على العموم ميرنا دى بحالات يعنى النهاردة معاكى وبكرة عليكي*
*وهتشوووووووووووفى وقد اعزر من بنجر*
*30:30:30: *
*واحنا برضه ورانا ناس كبيرة هه:smil8:*​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

يا يارا يا حبيبتى انا مقدرش ابعكم ابدا
و لا اقدر ابيع الزعيم
ده الزعيم بحاله معاكى
مقدرش طبعا
بس ميرنا صعبت عليا 
قلت اغلس عليها شويتين
هههههههههههههههه
ثم خلى بالك
هى مش ها تدفع
و ابقى معاكم برضه
ده صحبتى انا عرفاها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس كفايه كده لا تزعل
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ساعتها تستنانى على البوابه فعلا
و ساعتها انتوا تبقوا تحوشوا عنى
انا غلبان قوى
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يونيو 2008)

ههههههههههههههه
لا ساعتها بقي مش هنعرفك
انتى مش عارفانا ولا ايه؟
الندالة لو سابتنا تتوه

وميرنا صعبت عليكي؟ 
ميصعبش عليكي غالى

ههههههههههههههههههههه

دى شرانية يابنتى​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

ليه كده بس يا يارا
ده انا غلباااااااااااااااااااااان
كده انا هاعيط
:ab7:
خلاص قررت اكتب مذكراتى مع المنتدى
:11_9_10[1]:
باى بقى يا قمر
هاروح استنى ميرنا نكتب المذكرات سوا
انا و هى على باب المنتدى
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 يونيو 2008)

ههههههههههههه
لا لا خلاص احنا اصحاب وحبايب
وشكلنا كلنا هنستى بعض على باب المنتدى
30:30:30:30:​


----------



## ميرنا (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

النم ده كولة علياا واخدين عليا صفة وانا بقول قربت اموت ليه انا وجاية الله يحرقكوا نمو وانا معاكو :t26:

اما بقى عن انى استنى على باب المنتدى دا لا عاش ولا كان :gy0000:اللى يقعدنى القعده المرة دى انا لما ربنا كرمنى وقعدت هناك كنت واقفة بسطور ومستنية تلاتة سبحان الله يشبه لوليم وفينو ويارا شبهكم اوى شكلى هكررها تانى وبعدين احنا مش بنخاف ولا بتهوش ولا بنتهدد ولا بنترعب:gun::budo::bud::15_3_35[1]::01A0FF~139::1028yr:
 وهى حتت بتاعه سوده مدورة زى دى:bomb: هتقوم بلواجب ​


----------



## mero_engel (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

*ايه دا مين اللي يقدر يقربلك يا ميرنا وانا موجوده *
*دا انا لو طولت اكافهم واحد واحد مش هتاخر *
*لعيونك يا قمر*
*عشان تعرفي المعزه بس *
*واني دايما بحب اهدي نفوس زي ما انتي عارفاني*​


----------



## وليم تل (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

ميرنا هنا يا بنات 30:

بعد الشر عليكى من الموت يا قمر انشالة تل 

غلسنا عليكى كتير لدرجة صعبتى علية وما رديتش  اكمل غلاسة
الاقيكى جاية وجايبة اسلحة الاطفال معاكى بلاش تتهورى لحسن تتعورى
ولسة بتدينا احساس انك مفترية ما تصدقوش يا بنات دى ميرنا عسل ابيض
وقلبها زى اللبن الحليب بس هى شوية حركات لزوم الشارة اللى معاها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس المهم الكلكيعة تسيح هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## وليم تل (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

مين دى اللى جاية تهدى النفوس
ميرو انجل 
اهلين وسهلين ومع مين ميرنا كلكعة هههههههههههههه
انذار احترسوا من تل
:12_7_28[1]:


----------



## ميرنا (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



وليم تل قال:


> ميرنا هنا يا بنات 30:
> 
> بعد الشر عليكى من الموت يا قمر انشالة تل
> 
> ...


 انا لا عسل ابيض ولا لزوم شارة انا كدا مفترية وشيريرة وبعدين بلاش تستهون بعيال دول هما مش كدا بس جبابرة وبعدين انتا حقود اوى بقى مالك انتا ومال الكلكعة غيران يعنى ولا ايه يساتر على الحقد بتاع الناس :t30:​


----------



## ميرنا (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



mero_engel قال:


> *ايه دا مين اللي يقدر يقربلك يا ميرنا وانا موجوده *
> 
> *دا انا لو طولت اكافهم واحد واحد مش هتاخر *
> *لعيونك يا قمر*
> ...


 لا انتى مش شريرة عاوز اشوفلك حاجة انقحح انتى عديتى يبنتى ​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههههههههه
تصدقى خوفت اوى ياميرنا وقلبي وقع فى رجليا وركبي بتخبط على الجيران :36_11_13::act23:

على العموم شكلنا كلنا هنعمل ريسيبشن بره المنتدى
ونتقابل هناك بقي:gun::budo::bud:

ههههههههههههههههه
يعنى مرفودين بكرامتنا برضه:smil12::smil12::smil12:
30:

وميرو انتى معانا ولا مع جيش العدو؟:big64:​


----------



## mero_engel (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



وليم تل قال:


> مين دى اللى جاية تهدى النفوس
> ميرو انجل
> اهلين وسهلين ومع مين ميرنا كلكعة هههههههههههههه
> انذار احترسوا من تل
> :12_7_28[1]:


 
*يا وليم يا خويا *
*اصلي ميرو انجل:36_22_25:*
*توقع هيكون منها ايه غير كل خير وتهدئه نفوس*

​


----------



## mero_engel (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



ميرنا قال:


> لا انتى مش شريرة عاوز اشوفلك حاجة انقحح انتى عديتى يبنتى ​


*ههههههههههههه*
*فكريلي يا ميرنا*
*وانا معاكي يا حبيبتي للصبح*
*بس عايزه لقب حلو كده منك*​


----------



## mero_engel (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



y_a_r_a قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> تصدقى خوفت اوى ياميرنا وقلبي وقع فى رجليا وركبي بتخبط على الجيران :36_11_13::act23:​
> على العموم شكلنا كلنا هنعمل ريسيبشن بره المنتدى
> ...


 
*مين دا اللي يطردنا *
*انا معاكو يا بنتي متلقيش *
*وشكلي هكون اول مشرفه تطرد*
*ههههههههههههه*

*لا طبعا انا مع بابا يسوع*​


----------



## وليم تل (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



ميرنا قال:


> انا لا عسل ابيض ولا لزوم شارة انا كدا مفترية وشيريرة وبعدين بلاش تستهون بعيال دول هما مش كدا بس جبابرة وبعدين انتا حقود اوى بقى مالك انتا ومال الكلكعة غيران يعنى ولا ايه يساتر على الحقد بتاع الناس :t30:​


مش بقول قلبك زى اللبن الحليب
اهو انتى اعترفتى بالكلكيعة ودى بداية العلاج
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبزمتك فى حد يقول على نفسة شرير او مفترى
الا اذا كان طيب وامير وزى العسل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:t30: 30: :mus25::big29:


----------



## ميرنا (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



وليم تل قال:


> مش بقول قلبك زى اللبن الحليب
> اهو انتى اعترفتى بالكلكيعة ودى بداية العلاج
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وبزمتك فى حد يقول على نفسة شرير او مفترى
> ...


:ranting: وبعدين فى يومك الاسود ده انا:ranting: شريرة وان كان عاجبكو بقى  :ranting:


----------



## ميرنا (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



mero_engel قال:


> *مين دا اللي يطردنا *
> 
> *انا معاكو يا بنتي متلقيش *
> *وشكلي هكون اول مشرفه تطرد*
> ...


 بزمة مش ندلة انتى ماشى ليك يوم يا ظالم ​


----------



## ميرنا (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



y_a_r_a قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> تصدقى خوفت اوى ياميرنا وقلبي وقع فى رجليا وركبي بتخبط على الجيران :36_11_13::act23:​
> على العموم شكلنا كلنا هنعمل ريسيبشن بره المنتدى
> ...


 
يارب محدش يفتحلك من الجيران :t30:
مين يقدر يطردك غيرى اصلا روك ومينا ملهمش دعوه دا تار لازم اخده بايدى ولا ليه هو حتت فيل يعضك هيقومك بلواجب 30:​


----------



## mero_engel (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



ميرنا قال:


> بزمة مش ندلة انتى ماشى ليك يوم يا ظالم ​


*هههههههههههههه*
*انا ندله *
*صدقيني ما عارفه مين اللي ظالم وهيبقاله يوم*
*ها الكلام ليكي يا جاره*
​


----------



## ميرنا (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



mero_engel قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *انا ندله *
> *صدقيني ما عارفه مين اللي ظالم وهيبقاله يوم*
> *ها الكلام ليكي يا جاره*​


 تقصدى يارا عارفة بس دى ليها ايااااااااااااااااام :crazy_pil​


----------



## mero_engel (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



ميرنا قال:


> تقصدى يارا عارفة بس دى ليها ايااااااااااااااااام :crazy_pil​


*ههههههههههه يا تحفه حرام عليكي*
*دا البنت عمرها ما كانت تقول علي نفسها شريره ولا مفتريه*
*واخده بالك انتي:t9:*
​


----------



## ميرنا (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



mero_engel قال:


> *ههههههههههه يا تحفه حرام عليكي*
> 
> *دا البنت عمرها ما كانت تقول علي نفسها شريره ولا مفتريه*
> *واخده بالك انتي:t9:*​


 
مهو لازم تكتشفى دا بنفسك مش لازم تقول ​


----------



## mero_engel (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



ميرنا قال:


> مهو لازم تكتشفى دا بنفسك مش لازم تقول ​


*حااااااااضر *
*هكتشف *
*وهبقي زي كريستوفر كولمبس *
*عنيا يا ميرنا انتي تؤمري*
​


----------



## وليم تل (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



ميرنا قال:


> :ranting: وبعدين فى يومك الاسود ده انا:ranting: شريرة وان كان عاجبكو بقى  :ranting:









اية رأيكم يا بنات جبتلكم ميرنا شحما ولحما
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بزمتكم طبعا مش الاستك اللى زى زمة ميرنا
عايز رأيكم بصراحة وبلا تحيز
وبعدين ميرنا انهاردة يومى اسود بكرة اكيد حا يبقى ابيض
بس المهم والاهم ان الكلكيعة تسيح بدل ما اجيب ابرة منجد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يونيو 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *انا ندله *
> *صدقيني ما عارفه مين اللي ظالم وهيبقاله يوم*
> *ها الكلام ليكي يا جاره*​


 



ميرنا قال:


> تقصدى يارا عارفة بس دى ليها ايااااااااااااااااام :crazy_pil​


 



ميرنا قال:


> يارب محدش يفتحلك من الجيران :t30:
> 
> 
> مين يقدر يطردك غيرى اصلا روك ومينا ملهمش دعوه دا تار لازم اخده بايدى ولا ليه هو حتت فيل يعضك هيقومك بلواجب 30:​


 
احم احم
يعنى اغيب فسوتين ارجع الاقي الحريقة دى؟
يعنى سيرتى بقيت خبر اليوم ولا ايه؟
ياحلاوة ياولاد 30:
بنات اخر زمن صحيح
:t30::t30::t30:
انتى ياجارة ميرنا ياهادية ومفترية وشرانية كمان :t9:
هدى اللعب شوية وبلاش تنمى كتير وسيرة الناس وكدة 
لحسن اموت:hlp:​


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



وليم تل قال:


> اية رأيكم يا بنات جبتلكم ميرنا شحما ولحما
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بزمتكم طبعا مش الاستك اللى زى زمة ميرنا
> عايز رأيكم بصراحة وبلا تحيز
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
بالظبط كدة
فعلا الخالق الناطق ميرنا 
ده كمان وهى فى اهدى احوالها
ربنا يهدى​


----------



## ميرنا (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



وليم تل قال:


> اية رأيكم يا بنات جبتلكم ميرنا شحما ولحما
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بزمتكم طبعا مش الاستك اللى زى زمة ميرنا
> عايز رأيكم بصراحة وبلا تحيز
> ...


مش فاكرة مين بتحديد نزلهالى بس نزلت قبل كدا علياا من زمان 
يلهوى لو كنت بلحلاوة دى ينهار :t30:​


----------



## ميرنا (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



y_a_r_a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بالظبط كدة
> فعلا الخالق الناطق ميرنا
> ...


 طب يريت اكون دى حد لاقى 30:​


----------



## ميرنا (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



y_a_r_a قال:


> احم احم
> 
> يعنى اغيب فسوتين ارجع الاقي الحريقة دى؟
> يعنى سيرتى بقيت خبر اليوم ولا ايه؟
> ...


 
اشمعنى انا اموت منا خرجت وجيت لقيتو نامين عليا صفحتين اشربى بقى ​


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



ميرنا قال:


> اشمعنى انا اموت منا خرجت وجيت لقيتو نامين عليا صفحتين اشربى بقى ​


 
انتى تموتى؟:hlp:
دانتى ب7 ارواح 
:heat::heat::heat:
على العموم ماشي انا قاعدلكم اذان صاغية ابقي نمي بقي 30:​


----------



## وليم تل (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



ميرنا قال:


> مش فاكرة مين بتحديد نزلهالى بس نزلت قبل كدا علياا من زمان
> يلهوى لو كنت بلحلاوة دى ينهار :t30:​



اكيد احلى ميرنا
بس لو استمريتى كلكوعة ومعتقدة انك شريرة
ولم تسمعى نصيحة تل..... فهذا هو مصيرك


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يونيو 2008)

ههههههههههههه
يامامى خوفتنى بجد
ربنا يستر​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

ايه دا يا خبر ابيض يا ناس
الزعيم وميرنا في خناقه عنيفه كدا
ليه بس كدا يا زعيمي دي ميرنا نائب المشرف العام بحاله
بس انا طبعا عارفه مين هو الزعيم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا في الخدمه يا زعيمي 
انت عارفني انا بحب اساعد
بس اللي يطلبني يلاقيني
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لما اتفرجي بقي ايه اللي هيحصل
وربنا يقويكم
​


----------



## ميرنا (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ايه دا يا خبر ابيض يا ناس
> 
> الزعيم وميرنا في خناقه عنيفه كدا
> ليه بس كدا يا زعيمي دي ميرنا نائب المشرف العام بحاله
> ...


بقولك يا فينو قوليلى بلدك علشان اجيبلك فار واجيلك يهريكى عض :t30:​


----------



## ميرنا (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



وليم تل قال:


> اكيد احلى ميرنا
> 
> بس لو استمريتى كلكوعة ومعتقدة انك شريرة
> ولم تسمعى نصيحة تل..... فهذا هو مصيرك​


 يبنى دا مصير اللى بيتجوزو مش مصيرى وبعدين انا عاوزة ابقى اللى فوق مصير اجمل :t30:​


----------



## وليم تل (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



ميرنا قال:


> بقولك يا فينو قوليلى بلدك علشان اجيبلك فار واجيلك يهريكى عض :t30:​



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
فأر يعض فينو انى مش عارفة انها تبعى يا بنتى ولا اية....؟!
طيب استلقى وعدك منى وباعتلك هذا الامور على بوابة المنتدى
ودة اللى حا يعضك من كلكعتك هههههههههههههههههه






[/URL][/IMG]

نصيحة اخيرة اسمعى كلام عمو تل
اول عريس يتهف فى نفوخة ويخبط على بابك اقبلية
تخلصى من الكلكيعة ونخلص منك
وعمو تل حا يجبلك شكاليتة ومصاصة احمريكا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

*ايو يا ميرنا من دلوقتي وقبل حتي ما تتخطبي الهدايا بترف عليكي *
*علي راي عمو وليم شكليته ومصاصه *
*امال لما تتخطبي ايه اللي هيحصل*
*عموما الله يكون في عونه ويساعده بقي *
*كعادتي بهدي نفوس عادي يعني*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



ميرنا قال:


> بقولك يا فينو قوليلى بلدك علشان اجيبلك فار واجيلك يهريكى عض :t30:​


 

فار ايه بس يا ميرنا هو احنا بنخاف ولا بنخاف
وكمان انا عندي قطط جميله خالص مالص
ولو انتي عندك فار قولي ابعتلك قطه من عندي سلف احسن الفار يعضك يا قمرنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتي شكلك مش عارفه المثل اللي بيقول
 " من حفره حفرة لاخيه وقع فيها "
واحنا في الخدمه وبنعمل الخير ونرميه البحر اهو​


----------



## ميرنا (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



وليم تل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فأر يعض فينو انى مش عارفة انها تبعى يا بنتى ولا اية....؟!
> طيب استلقى وعدك منى وباعتلك هذا الامور على بوابة المنتدى
> ...


 مصيبة سودة انتا فاكر دى قطة دى محششة عارف يعنى ايه يعنى لو فار عدى من جنبها تصوت يعم بس ربنا امر بستر قطتى احلى 
عريس ايه ازا كانو هما سبب الكلكيعة دى وبعدين انتا شكلك غيران بجد وبتحقد بقى علشان معندكش كلكيعة يغياااااااار وبعدين انتم السابقون ونحن مش اللاحقون اعملها انتا بس واجرب فيك الاول ولاونى عارفه اللى هيجرالك :t30:


----------



## ميرنا (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



mero_engel قال:


> *ايو يا ميرنا من دلوقتي وقبل حتي ما تتخطبي الهدايا بترف عليكي *
> 
> *علي راي عمو وليم شكليته ومصاصه *
> *امال لما تتخطبي ايه اللي هيحصل*
> ...


 
عارفين الحاجة الوحيدة اللى مش هفكر اعملها انى لو لقدر الله لقدر الله يعنى اتخطبت مش هقولكم انتو يساتر هتشمتوا فيا عقبال يارب مشمت فيهم من اول وليم ومارو وفينو وفينو التانى بردو اخلص منهم يارب علشان خاطرى دفعة كداا 
حكاية الله يكون فى عونة دى معروفة دى مصر كلها داعية عليه لا مش مصر بس العالم كلو​


----------



## ميرنا (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> فار ايه بس يا ميرنا هو احنا بنخاف ولا بنخاف
> وكمان انا عندي قطط جميله خالص مالص
> ولو انتي عندك فار قولي ابعتلك قطه من عندي سلف احسن الفار يعضك يا قمرنا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 خلاص خلاص روحى يا فينو مدام مستهونة بلفار يارب كدا انتى وماشية فيل يكون تخين ومكلبظ مش مصرى طبعا لانه اكيد عنده جفاف يكون معدى كدا يروع رامى نفسه عليكى اى خدمة قوليلى بقى عندك جنينة يوانات هتحطية فيها ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



ميرنا قال:


> خلاص خلاص روحى يا فينو مدام مستهونة بلفار يارب كدا انتى وماشية فيل يكون تخين ومكلبظ مش مصرى طبعا لانه اكيد عنده جفاف يكون معدى كدا يروع رامى نفسه عليكى اى خدمة قوليلى بقى عندك جنينة يوانات هتحطية فيها ​


 

فيل مرة واحد بقي كدا يا ميرنا اكمني رفيعه يعني ترمي علي فيل 
طبعا انتي قصدك فيل لعبه لاني مفيش فيل بيمشي في شوارع مصر
لانها ضيقه جدا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا انتي ايه رايك 
بس طبعا اول ما اشوف فيل هاركب عليه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وابقي سلملي علي الفيل​


----------



## ميرنا (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> فيل مرة واحد بقي كدا يا ميرنا اكمني رفيعه يعني ترمي علي فيل
> طبعا انتي قصدك فيل لعبه لاني مفيش فيل بيمشي في شوارع مصر
> لانها ضيقه جدا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 مانتى لو كنتى اصيلة ومش شريرة هتاخدينى وراكى ​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد يا ميرنا
انا لا تعليق
انتى يا بنتى تروحى تنامى خميس و جمعه و تصحى السبت كويسه خالص
من كتر اللى حصل لك فى الموضوع ده


ثم فيل ايه بس اللى هتجبيه لتوأمى
خلى بالك
احترسى
كده انتى بتقفى قدام حزب الغلاسه بحاله
و قد اعذر من بنجر 
على راى يارا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

ههههههههههههههه
سامعة كدة والله واعلم سيرتى فى الموضوع
مش بقولكوا احسن حل نستني بعض بره المنتدى
قعدة حلوة كدة كلها افيال ومصايب وكلاكيع (جمع كلكيعة)
 :smil16: :t30::t30::t30:​ 
بوظتوا الموضوع منكو لله
30:30:30:​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش يا يارا
حظك كده
اصلنا بنحب ميرنا قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

ههههههههههههه
مش اكتر منى ياختى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*



ميرنا قال:


> مانتى لو كنتى اصيلة ومش شريرة هتاخدينى وراكى ​



طبعا يا قمري لازم اركبك شويه عليه
واخدك معايا بيه في كل مكان لان وقتها مكانا هيكون معروف
تخيلي كدا انا وانتي ماشين راكبين علي فيل في شوارع مصر
طبيعي الناس هتعمل الواجب وتبلغ عنا مستشفي الـــــــــــ .....................
وانتي فاهمه طبعا قصدي
وربنا ما يحرمك منا ومن غلاستنا يا ميرنا

بس المره الجاي ابقي هاتي اسد احسن
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



y_a_r_a قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> سامعة كدة والله واعلم سيرتى فى الموضوع
> مش بقولكوا احسن حل نستني بعض بره المنتدى
> ...


 

ماشي جاهزي الشاي والحاجه الساقعه واحنا جايين وراكي اهو والاكل اوعي تنسي
احسن ميرنا تاكلك بدل منه
انتي حره بقي
هههههههههههههه
بس ايه رايك الموضوع الوحيد اللي في المنتدي كله داخل فيه عالم الحيوان  30:30:30:
والسبب نائبا الجميله ميرنا
شكلها كدا والله واعلم بتربي حيوانات مترفسه علشان تخاوفنا بيها   :smil16:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مره فار ومره فيل رغم ان الفرق كبيرررررررررررررررررررر جدا بين الاتنين بس يالا نعمل ايه
دي ميرنا ولازم نستحملها


وتعالي هنا يا بنتي انتي
ايه بوظتوا الموضوع منكو لله دي
انتي بتدعي علي اخواتك طيب روحي بابا يسوع يسامحك يا يارا
وكنت هاخليكي تركبي شويه علي فيل ميرنا بس دلوقتي لالالالا  :t30: :t30::t30: 

​


----------



## M a r i a m (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: كفاية عصبية....!*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ماشي جاهزي الشاي والحاجه الساقعه واحنا جايين وراكي اهو والاكل اوعي تنسي
> احسن ميرنا تاكلك بدل منه
> انتي حره بقي
> هههههههههههههه
> ...


 
واى خدعة بقي انتو تؤمروا​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 يونيو 2008)

حلو حلو كتير 


ههههههههههه

النهارده بتقولي حكم جامدة اوي

بس الموضوع ممتع شكراااااااا


تسلم ايديكي​


----------



## M a r i a m (11 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي يامورا حبيبتي نورتى الموضوع لمشاركتك الجميلة_​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم ايدك
موضوع حلو خالص شكرااا


----------



## MarMar2004 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

موضوع جميل جدا يا يارا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 أغسطس 2008)

*ايه يا يارا المواضيع الجامدة ديه يا قمر 
تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## M a r i a m (25 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## dodi lover (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: كفاية عصبية....!*

ميرسى يا يارا على الموضوع الجميل دة


والاستفادة

ميرسى ليكى


----------



## M a r i a m (25 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يادودى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## just member (26 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههه
على رأى ميرنا
الواحد مالوش طولة بااااااال
شكرا للموضوع الجميل دة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي جوجو لردك ومرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​


----------

